# Neuvation has hut its doors.



## cannonf600 (Nov 9, 2008)

2014
Neuvation Cycling has shut its doors. I am not at liberty to discuss the details but do plan on opening up another wheel business by early spring. At that time, all the elements willing, I will be able to honor warranties and wheel protection plans from Neuvation Cycling.

If you are in need of a Neuvation specific part in the mean time, please feel free to contact me at [email protected] and I will do whatever I can to help out.

Any orders placed after Friday, Dec ember 20th have not been processed nor the credit cards run. All attempts have been made to get any warranties completed and I am not aware of any credits due customers

It’s been a lot of fun and I expect to be back up to full steam in the early spring. I will be doing occasional newsletters just to stay in touch.

I fully expect to get literally hundreds of e-mails in response to this announcement (I have lots of truly great customers) so please be a little bit patient if it takes a few days to get back to you. I am personally doing great and really looking forward to 2014 and lots of new opportunities.

Thanks very much for all of your support – John Neugent


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

John, sorry to hear the news. Hope you get going again soon as you have been great to work with. You have the best customer service. Keep us informed.


----------



## thalo (Jul 17, 2011)

John, if you are out there...

Is there any updates on your next project? Would be interested to know what you have going.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Any news out of Neuvation or John ? Hoping for the best.


----------

